# Buyer Beware



## rock55 (Aug 31, 2019)

To anyone interested in a mini poodle, here was my experience with Richard Bohannon with Aerypoodles.com. He told me I would be getting a choice of two poodles and he ended up not offering either. He kept one for himself and then allowed the co-breeder to keep the other one for herself. The co-breeder ended up selling that puppy but I was not even asked if I was interested. I was in tears and said I am so sad several times to where I was hung up on. Richard then agreed to continue to work with me (I should have bailed when he hung up on me). Then, the puppy that I was offered had a grooming accident on his face and I asked if it would scar. I was told no it was not a cut it was a scratch. I was then told that I was a grown woman and accused of throwing a temper tantrum and he said he was about ready to say enough is enough. I specifically asked about everything on the pup including teeth. I was told no issues. I find out that he is missing 8 baby teeth. I thought that when I got him at 9 weeks that he just did not have all his baby teeth in. I am not a breeder, not a vet, so I have no idea when teeth are supposed to come in. I messaged Richard about the scaring and he told me that how was he supposed to know his face would scar? He also said I was "nuts" and that I could return the puppy and he would show him and finish him. I told him about the missing teeth and he refused to response. I should have been told about all this. I will also mention that he did not complete proper health testing on the mother until after the sale. Additionally, I have had to go above and beyond to socialize this pup because it was very obvious that he was not properly exposed to various stimuli. He exhibited so much fear with trembling and attempting to run away that I was very concerned. Richard's solution was to return the puppy so that he could sell him in 24 hours, keep him for himself, or show him and finish him. You can't show a poodle missing 8 teeth. Besides, Richard has 16 dogs, two businesses, and a farm - does he have time to raise a pup? I think not. This is not furniture we are speaking of so a return is out of the question. He was already removed from his home he was raised in at 7 weeks, then placed with Richard, then placed with me at 9 weeks. Not fair for this baby. I love him and he is a keeper. But informed consent would have been best practice in particular with a member of the poodle club of America. Thoroughly disappointed. Richard refuses to respond to me. Please make informed purchases.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I don’t know this breeder but from his website his dogs are gorgeous. He’s also an AKC judge so I am sure he knows how a poodle should look. Socialization is another story though.

I am not defending him as I don’t know him, but I have personal experience with breeders being very defensive as soon as you start asking thorough questions about their dogs. I don’t know if it’s ego or fear of being harassed for money back. Maybe he is on the sensitive side and takes genuine questions as criticism and reacts strongly to it.

I don’t know. In any case, I’m sorry you were disappointed. But if your puppy looks anything like what we see on his website, he will be quite the looker.


----------



## rock55 (Aug 31, 2019)

Dechi said:


> I don’t know this breeder but from his website his dogs are gorgeous. He’s also an AKC judge so I am sure he knows how a poodle should look. Socialization is another story though.
> 
> I am not defending him as I don’t know him, but I have personal experience with breeders being very defensive as soon as you start asking thorough questions about their dogs. I don’t know if it’s ego or fear of being harassed for money back. Maybe he is on the sensitive side and takes genuine questions as criticism and reacts strongly to it.
> 
> I don’t know. In any case, I’m sorry you were disappointed. But if your puppy looks anything like what we see on his website, he will be quite the looker.


He breeds well but he does not act like a well bred person. So yes my pup is a head turner - but I truly should have been informed.


----------



## Phaz23 (May 31, 2020)

rock55 said:


> To anyone interested in a mini poodle, here was my experience with Richard Bohannon with Aerypoodles.com. He told me I would be getting a choice of two poodles and he ended up not offering either. He kept one for himself and then allowed the co-breeder to keep the other one for herself. The co-breeder ended up selling that puppy but I was not even asked if I was interested. I was in tears and said I am so sad several times to where I was hung up on. Richard then agreed to continue to work with me (I should have bailed when he hung up on me). Then, the puppy that I was offered had a grooming accident on his face and I asked if it would scar. I was told no it was not a cut it was a scratch. I was then told that I was a grown woman and accused of throwing a temper tantrum and he said he was about ready to say enough is enough. I specifically asked about everything on the pup including teeth. I was told no issues. I find out that he is missing 8 baby teeth. I thought that when I got him at 9 weeks that he just did not have all his baby teeth in. I am not a breeder, not a vet, so I have no idea when teeth are supposed to come in. I messaged Richard about the scaring and he told me that how was he supposed to know his face would scar? He also said I was "nuts" and that I could return the puppy and he would show him and finish him. I told him about the missing teeth and he refused to response. I should have been told about all this. I will also mention that he did not complete proper health testing on the mother until after the sale. Additionally, I have had to go above and beyond to socialize this pup because it was very obvious that he was not properly exposed to various stimuli. He exhibited so much fear with trembling and attempting to run away that I was very concerned. Richard's solution was to return the puppy so that he could sell him in 24 hours, keep him for himself, or show him and finish him. You can't show a poodle missing 8 teeth. Besides, Richard has 16 dogs, two businesses, and a farm - does he have time to raise a pup? I think not. This is not furniture we are speaking of so a return is out of the question. He was already removed from his home he was raised in at 7 weeks, then placed with Richard, then placed with me at 9 weeks. Not fair for this baby. I love him and he is a keeper. But informed consent would have been best practice in particular with a member of the poodle club of America. Thoroughly disappointed. Richard refuses to respond to me. Please make informed purchases.


Just want to say your feelings and experience are valid, and thank you for sharing your story. Others may have other things to say or experiences with this breeder but let’s please keep it civil ☺

@rock55 you may get better reception more and in the future when people search this topic if you put the website or Kennel name in the title and remove the “beware”. Maybe something like “My experience with Aerypoodles” will get the attention of both people who have dogs from this breeder and potential buyers, and they may be able to share with you their experience and give advice. Potential buyers can also incorporate your story into their research.


----------



## rock55 (Aug 31, 2019)

Phaz23 said:


> Just want to say your feeling and experience are valid, and thank you for sharing your story. Others may have other things to say but let’s please keep it civil ☺


Civil - yes, for sure. I’d like for others to make an informed decision. I unfortunately did not have that option.


----------



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

I'm sorry you went through this experience.

I know there is at least one other person on this forum who has a dog from that breeder. Hopefully others will share their experiences as well.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

I'm sorry that your experience wasn't positive for you.

I also don't have any personal experience with Aery but we have currently active and inactive members who have and they had a different experience.

I've seen this happen before where a breeder and a potential buyer just don't seem to connect well. It's very unfortunate but if I read your post correctly, you kept the puppy. 

It's not clear when this happened so I hope the pup is doing well now.


----------



## rock55 (Aug 31, 2019)

Rose n Poos said:


> I'm sorry that your experience wasn't positive for you.
> 
> I also don't have any personal experience with Aery but we have currently active and inactive members who have and they had a different experience.
> 
> ...


Yes I still have the puppy. This is a recent issue.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Thank you for sharing your experience.


----------



## rock55 (Aug 31, 2019)

Of course.


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

@rock55 I'm so sorry you had this experience. Thank you very much for being brave enough to share it with us. I don't care how gorgeous a person/kennel's dogs are--if they treat people badly, are dishonest, unethical, then they're not the type of people I want to deal with. The name calling, missing teeth, fact that puppy was raised in a different home until 7 weeks (wth?), shy temperament, etc. are very bad.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Is this the puppy in your profile picture? He is very cute but I am questioning why he didn't come with a freshly shaved face/feet. I understand the scratch on the face but I am surprised because in my experience the frequent shaving gets the pup used to the process very early and grooming tends to be less stressful for them for the rest of their lives. Most show breeders I have come across the pup goes home freshly groomed.


----------



## rock55 (Aug 31, 2019)

MaizieFrosty said:


> @rock55 I'm so sorry you had this experience. Thank you very much for being brave enough to share it with us. I don't care how gorgeous a person/kennel's dogs are--if they treat people badly, are dishonest, unethical, then they're not the type of people I want to deal with. The name calling, missing teeth, fact that puppy was raised in a different home until 7 weeks (wth?), shy temperament, etc. are very bad.


Thank you. I just want others educated. And perhaps to learn from my situation.


----------



## rock55 (Aug 31, 2019)

N2Mischief said:


> Is this the puppy in your profile picture? He is very cute but I am questioning why he didn't come with a freshly shaved face/feet. I understand the scratch on the face but I am surprised because in my experience the frequent shaving gets the pup used to the process very early and grooming tends to be less stressful for them for the rest of their lives. Most show breeders I have come across the pup goes home freshly groomed.


No that is a different poodle in my profile. And no, the puppy I purchased from Richard Bohannon was not freshly groomed. He was groomed at 6 weeks and cut on his face during that time. I got him at 9 weeks with the information that it would not scar. Since his face was not freshly shaved when I got him, I could not see any scars. I saw 2 very small areas that seemed a little pink. I thought they were healing because I trusted what I was told. The only resolution I was offered was to return the pup so he could keep and show or sell. But again, you can’t show a dog with 8 missing teeth. And I’m not putting this baby through trauma of rehome. He is very loved and living his best life.


----------



## TerraFirma (12 mo ago)

This sounds like quite an emotional experience, and I'm sorry you were not treated well and ended up with a puppy with issues you didn't anticipate. Did you go under contract for a show prospect or a performance dog/companion dog? Was the dog shipped or picked up at the kennel? Did you receive any vet records that indicated dentition issues? (It's not unusual to get a statement from a vet confirming dentition and bite at the point of assessment). These questions are not to put you on the hot seat but to help flesh out the situation and inform others of what is/isn't the norm. All in all, this sounds terribly stressful.

For everyone else reading, the big takeaway is, never proceed if there's not evidence of due diligence by the breeder and a good connection between you and the breeder. We always have the freedom to walk away and go elsewhere. Though it may seem unpopular to say, there is always another puppy out there. You want a breeder who is in your corner for the duration of the dog's life, if not future dogs as well. You want to feel comfortable entering a serious business relationship with them. And if you want a mentor, this person must be willing to work with you more closely or can help you find someone who will. 

Please pardon, @rock55, but for the sake of other potential buyers, red (or at least yellow) flags from this painful experience need to be brought out into the open:


Lack of health certs provided / referenced prior to entering into contract. 
Health certifications can be easily found on OFA. A low % of Aery dogs are CHIC certified.

Lack of communication/information relayed to prospective buyer on the pup(s) up to purchase.
If the pups were raised off site (assumably at the co-breeder's home/facility), information should have still been provided to the buyer - photos, updates, etc. including information on the dentition and any temperament concerns.
If the pup wriggled too much during the groom at 6 weeks and was scratched (and not groomed thereafter until healing was complete, giving benefit of a doubt here), this should have been relayed w/rationale and recommendation on grooming desensitization. It's hard to tell if this scratch/scar was disclosed prior or after purchase.

Based on a quick survey of the breeder's website: this is definitely more of an old school kennel.
No indication of ENS/Puppy Culture, puppy enrichment, etc.
No statements of / links to health certs
No evidence of dogs with titles at both ends
Great dogs can come out of old school kennels (a family member of mine has a stellar WFT from an old school kennel - he's a wee bit oversized and isn't allowed to show because of it, but man alive he's well put together otherwise, a lovely mover, and sturdy to the nth). I wouldn't recommend going old school, though, unless you have good insider intel on the line and what they put out health wise and temperament wise.


Additionally, it must be stated to those who are unaware, the initial situation of the puppy going to a co-breeder sounds like a legal agreement that would take priority over a potential buyer's puppy selection. If the litter was quite small, it would not be surprising for the wait time for the potential buyer to be extended to the next litter. That said, this should have been communicated from the get-go (theme here, eh?). Given what appears to be a lack of structure/disclosure around this situation, I'm wondering if there's a story behind the story with the co-breeder. We will never know. It's also within the realm of possibility, with hired kennel/grooming assistants and good protocol, to have 16 dogs on site and give them all solid care and upbringing, just as it's possible to have a litter in your home/yard and leave them to fend for themselves. I would never want that many dogs on site, but...just saying it's possible.

Good luck with your new pup. I hope that all this aside, he is a healthy, happy, and well-adjusted little feller.


----------



## Kukla the Tpoo (11 mo ago)

I'm sorry you had such a bad experience with this breeder. However, I hope your new puppy does well and that you have many happy years together.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

I don't doubt that this was a difficult experience for the OP but we must keep in mind that we are hearing only one side of these encounters.

I hope we hear from some of our other members and their personal experiences with Aery.


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

Rose n Poos said:


> I don't doubt that this was a difficult experience for the OP but we must keep in mind that we are hearing only one side of these encounters.
> 
> I hope we hear from some of our other members and their personal experiences with Aery.


Or hear from Aery. That's really the other side of this story. But I don't doubt rock's experience.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

Richard Bohannon has a very good reputation. I suspect much of this is due to poor communication.

Some other thoughts:
Grooming cut/scratch on face. Puppies are incredibly hard to groom - it's a moving target. Actually I have scraped some faces - even on grown dogs. I hope the person who groomed the puppy put something on the scratch and passed on a recommendation on what the buyer should use on it.

8 missing teeth - Are they actually missing or just not yet erupted? Probably the latter. Puppies only have 28 teeth - adult dogs have 42 teeth. Some puppies do not get all 28 until 10-11 weeks of age.

Socialization. Maybe lack of socialization due to Covid restrictions? This has been discussed nation-wide.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

For anyone stumbling upon this thread in the future, there have been many Aery mentions over the years on Poodle Forum. See them here: Search results for query: Aery

If you are in search of a breeder, make sure it’s someone with whom you can comfortably communicate. This will be a relationship that spans the lifetime of your pup.

@rock55, thanks for sharing your experience. And everyone else, thanks for keeping this discussion supportive and productive.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

My Babykins came from Richard at Aery, she was almost a year old because he had kept and trained her for conformation. My experience was very different and positive. I am sorry you had such a frustrating miserable experience. it does sound like miscommunication. I presume you have taken the puppy for a vet check and puppy is healthy. What do the vet say about the teeth? 

I will add that I have caused a razor burn on my older minipoos face and swore I would never do that again…until I got a wiggly new puppy. It doesn’t scar, but the area was red for a day or two. I think if I was picking up a puppy with a razor burn or a scratch I would be concerned if I didn’t know much about poodle grooming. Having groomed a tpoo and 2 minipoos it wouldn’t bother me as I know it can happen. 

Socialization starts with the breeder but continues with the new owner. If you haven’t read Ian Dunbars Before and After Getting Your Dog, I highly recommend it. My Babykins was beautifully socialized; she had to be as a puppy trained for conformation. I know that training starts as a puppy and if Richard is considering keeping a puppy he has to train all the puppies because he won’t know until the puppies are 7 weeks which one he wants to keep. In other words he has to treat all the puppies as the one he’s keeping because all potential could be the one he wants. As someone who competes in dog sports I know he also has to have a connection with the dog he shows in conformation. That doesn’t mean a young puppy has all the social skills they need…it means they have a foundation to build on. My current puppy came from another breeder at 8 weeks and he had a foundation but I had a lot of work to do with him, especially since I compete with him.

I can understand the heartbreak when you were told the last two puppies were being kept for conformation when you thought that one would go to you. That’s definitely a miscommunication on Richard’s part. There are contracts between the owner of the bitch and owner of the dog. Sometimes the owner of the dog is paid a fee, other times they may get first pick of a puppy and that puppy is theirs to chose what to do with …. sadly they were not obligated to sell to you. I know this sounds cruel and he should have explained it to you. 

I do agree with you that Richard is not someone who is going to spend a lot of time talking to new owners. He’s not a breeder who keeps in contact. I put many titles on my Babykins and at the beginning I would email him whenever we earned a title. He was polite but there wasn’t any connection or further interest so I stopped after awhile. Any AKC title I put on her is a benefit for him as it shows he breeds puppies who succeed in dog sport competition. To succeed it means the dog needs excellent temperament, excellent socialization and the ability to learn etc. Many breeders are excited when an owner puts AKC titles on their one of their puppies, but I don’t think Richard cared. 

i hope your puppy turns into everything that you wanted. I’m sorry that Richard is not one of those warm and helpful breeders who are happy to communicate and assist their puppy parents. Luckily you have this poodle forum for that.

He’s not the breeder if anyone is looking for a warm and continuous relationship. Not everyone looking for a puppy wants or needs that relationship.


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

Skylar said:


> He’s not a breeder who keeps in contact. I put many titles on my Babykins and at the beginning I would email him whenever we earned a title. He was polite but there wasn’t any connection or further interest so I stopped after awhile. Any AKC title I put on her is a benefit for him as it shows he breeds puppies who succeed in dog sport competition. To succeed it means the dog needs excellent temperament, excellent socialization and the ability to learn etc. Many breeders are excited when an owner puts AKC titles on their one of their puppies, but I don’t think Richard cared.


Thank you for sharing this, Skylar. I'd be very sad if my dogs' breeders didn't care about the titles I put on them (one of my favorite things about getting titles is making the breeders proud - they're the first people I tell!), but it's true not everyone would need this, and some people don't even do sports, of course.


----------



## TerraFirma (12 mo ago)

@Skylar Glad you weighed in with your experience and can speak objectively about the pros and cons. There are always _*three*_ sides to any story, and the facts are the hardest storyline to bring out into the light. Very few transactions in life carry this much expectation and emotion.


----------



## rock55 (Aug 31, 2019)

TerraFirma said:


> This sounds like quite an emotional experience, and I'm sorry you were not treated well and ended up with a puppy with issues you didn't anticipate. Did you go under contract for a show prospect or a performance dog/companion dog? Was the dog shipped or picked up at the kennel? Did you receive any vet records that indicated dentition issues? (It's not unusual to get a statement from a vet confirming dentition and bite at the point of assessment). These questions are not to put you on the hot seat but to help flesh out the situation and inform others of what is/isn't the norm. All in all, this sounds terribly stressful.
> 
> For everyone else reading, the big takeaway is, never proceed if there's not evidence of due diligence by the breeder and a good connection between you and the breeder. We always have the freedom to walk away and go elsewhere. Though it may seem unpopular to say, there is always another puppy out there. You want a breeder who is in your corner for the duration of the dog's life, if not future dogs as well. You want to feel comfortable entering a serious business relationship with them. And if you want a mentor, this person must be willing to work with you more closely or can help you find someone who will.
> 
> ...


Contract was for pet. I did specifically request a show dog that I do not show. I did not receive vet records with the missing teeth noted. The paper just said "wellness check." I met the breeder and picked up the puppy. His face was not clean shaven so I did not see any scaring, only a red spot that I assumed would heal and not scar as I was told. I notice teeth the next day however, I was thought his baby teeth were just not in yet as I got him at 9 weeks. Plus I trusted what I was told that there were no issues so I assumed he would obtain said teeth. Thank you for your insight and response.


----------



## rock55 (Aug 31, 2019)

PeggyTheParti said:


> For anyone stumbling upon this thread in the future, there have been many Aery mentions over the years on Poodle Forum. See them here: Search results for query: Aery
> 
> If you are in search of a breeder, make sure it’s someone with whom you can comfortably communicate. This will be a relationship that spans the lifetime of your pup.
> 
> @rock55, thanks for sharing your experience. And everyone else, thanks for keeping this discussion supportive and productive.


I like where you mention comfortably communicate. In the future, I intend to be more sensitive to that aspect.


----------



## rock55 (Aug 31, 2019)

Skylar said:


> My Babykins came from Richard at Aery, she was almost a year old because he had kept and trained her for conformation. My experience was very different and positive. I am sorry you had such a frustrating miserable experience. it does sound like miscommunication. I presume you have taken the puppy for a vet check and puppy is healthy. What do the vet say about the teeth?
> 
> I will add that I have caused a razor burn on my older minipoos face and swore I would never do that again…until I got a wiggly new puppy. It doesn’t scar, but the area was red for a day or two. I think if I was picking up a puppy with a razor burn or a scratch I would be concerned if I didn’t know much about poodle grooming. Having groomed a tpoo and 2 minipoos it wouldn’t bother me as I know it can happen.
> 
> ...


Socialization is lifelong and I am actually a dog trainer so I have worked with this puppy since day 1 and he has made lots of progress. He is gaining much confidence and thriving. Again, I felt misled when I was told no scaring and no issues with teeth and find out differently. Thank you for sharing your perspective so that others can truly make an informed decision.


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

rock55 said:


> I like where you mention comfortably communicate. In the future, I intend to be more sensitive to that aspect.


Honestly, I think that breeder might be a unicorn. I’m currently very frustrated with a breeder, and both poodle breeders I have used have been well-regarded, but not without their issues as well, to me at least. Maybe others don’t have those issues. Maybe those perfect breeders that check all the boxes exist. But good grief have the ones I have dealt with been impossible, in one way or another. It certainly would be MUCH easier to get a byb dog.


----------



## rock55 (Aug 31, 2019)

rock55 said:


> Socialization is lifelong and I am actually a dog trainer so I have worked with this puppy since day 1 and he has made lots of progress. He is gaining much confidence and thriving. Again, I felt misled when I was told no scaring and no issues with teeth and find out differently. Thank you for sharing your perspective so that others can truly make an informed decision.


Oh an yes, vet checked and healthy. Vet documented the 8 missing teeth which I am happy to share if someone were interested. Vet also said that his adult teeth could still come in - just have to wait and see.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

rock55 said:


> I like where you mention comfortably communicate. In the future, I intend to be more sensitive to that aspect.


It really is so important. Now that we’re past the puppy days, I don’t have much reason to check in with Peggy’s breeder. And she would be pretty overwhelmed if she had regular contact with all her owners. But I know she’s there if I need her, and I know she’ll always be there for Peggy.

It’s also important that you _trust_ your puppy’s breeder. They are the ones responsible for your puppy’s most formative early days, not to mention the well-being of their relatives—past, present, and future. I don’t expect my puppy’s breeder to be a people person. In fact, that can be a red flag to me, if someone’s people skills are so good they veer into salesperson territory. But I have to get along with them, and respect them, on a basic level. And they have to respect me, too, otherwise why are they letting me have one of their dogs?

Sometimes personalities just don’t mesh, and that’s okay.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Starla said:


> Maybe those perfect breeders that check all the boxes exist.


I don’t think any breeder checks every box. But they need to check _your_ boxes, if that makes sense?

If someone insulted me or hung up on me....they definitely don’t check all my breeder boxes. Of course, that type of interaction would probably mean I don’t check all their owner boxes either. Just a bad fit.

Peggy’s breeder is in no way a unicorn. But we can have a civil conversation, even when things get tense (as they did during Peggy’s early days).


----------



## rock55 (Aug 31, 2019)

Starla said:


> Honestly, I think that breeder might be a unicorn. I’m currently very frustrated with a breeder, and both poodle breeders I have used have been well-regarded, but not without their issues as well, to me at least. Maybe others don’t have those issues. Maybe those perfect breeders that check all the boxes exist. But good grief have the ones I have dealt with been impossible, in one way or another. It certainly would be MUCH easier to get a byb dog.


Finding quality, reputable breeders where you feel comfortable is quite the task for sure!


----------



## rock55 (Aug 31, 2019)

Kukla the Tpoo said:


> I'm sorry you had such a bad experience with this breeder. However, I hope your new puppy does well and that you have many happy years together.


Awe, thank you. And yes, we are enjoying each other's company for sure!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Sometimes breeders are better with dogs than with people. Buck had several grooms before he came home with us and his breeder is responsive to every issue I’ve had. Certainly, he didn’t have missing teeth! She’s a person everyone would like to have coffee or some margaritas with. I texted her at Westminister with best wishes and and got an immediate reply. Some people need crash courses in diplomacy or they need to be in the rear view. Sad, because as an owner of one of their puppies you kind of want them to have your back and celebrate all of the titles and achievements of their line or confer with any health issues.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

MaizieFrosty said:


> Thank you for sharing this, Skylar. I'd be very sad if my dogs' breeders didn't care about the titles I put on them (one of my favorite things about getting titles is making the breeders proud - they're the first people I tell!), but it's true not everyone would need this, and some people don't even do sports, of course.





Mfmst said:


> Sad, because as an owner of one of their puppies you kind of want them to have your back and celebrate all of the titles and achievements of their line or confer with any health issues.


Yes it would be nice to have the breeder excited about titles and training, but I have many friends and family to share those achievements so I don’t think about it.


----------



## TyrannicalTrix (5 mo ago)

I'll be keeping this in mind when looking at my future mini breeder.


----------



## Minie (Oct 4, 2021)

I went back and read @rock55 your first post. I'm sorry you are left with a less than positive experience. Thankfully you have a wonderful pup and there is good progress with socialising her.

Regarding communication. It's a difficult skill to master. There are alot of feelings on the line - both as the buyer and the breeder. I've seen breeders cry every time a pup is off to their forever home. Concerns and questions as a buyer, can be warped by our feelings to sound as a criticism. Honest questions by the buyer can be warped by feelings and sound like criticism. When dealing with a beloved pup, the natural response to criticism is blocking when emotions run amok. 

I don't think either breeder or buyer are happy with communications gone off the rail. I'm sure once there's been a break and feelings settle, then a genuine good update on how the pup is thriving (not a rub in your nose) might be able to kick-start a rekindling of basic communication.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

rock55 said:


> And I’m not putting this baby through trauma of rehome. He is very loved and living his best life.


Yeah! So good to hear


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

I'm sorry your buying experience was not as you had hoped, and I'm glad you are finding it in your heart to love this puppy even with his imperfections.
However, you have now posted in three different threads about your unhappiness with your experience. I think the topic has now reached the "enough is enough" point. This forum is not the place to work out personal grievances, especially as we have other members who have had good experiences and good relationships with this same breeder.


----------

